# Bowtech or Mathews? please help



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

jmeyer619 said:


> It has been about ten years since the last time I bow hunted do to work. Going to start again this year and I am having trouble choosing between mathews and bowtech. Bows are so advanced compared to what i used back then. I have shot both and still can't decide. Anybody have any advice?




First off, Welcome Back!


2nd if you have shot them both and still can't decide, try some others as well. There are lots of them out there, and one of those just might be the one that grabs ya.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

What are you looking for in a bow? What characteristics did you like the best from each bow? Draw cycle, grip, valley, backwall, speed, ata, what is the bow going to be used for? these are some very important questions to ask. List what you liked best from each bow and maybe some of use that have shot, owned, or tried many other bows can recommend one that may fit you best. This is what i do with many of my customers is put many bows in their hand and let them shoot and figure out what details of each bow they like best and then go from there.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I shoot a Bowtech but used to shoot Mathews. If you are wanting the smoothest drawing bow you can get go Mathews. The single cam bows draw easier. On the other hand i guess i shoot a Bowtech for several reasons. Speed, better grip, looks, and the fact that Bowtech uses modules to change draw legnth. That is a big plus for me. With a Mathews you have to change cams. Bowtech really does make what i believe to be about the highest quality bow on the market. Just go look at some bows. Martin, Parker, Pse, Darton, they are all good bows but if you look at them they are just look like a cheaper made bow. That is my opinion make up your own mind. If i were to suggest a brand it would be Bowtech, Mathews, and Hoyt in that order. Elite makes some nice bows but they are in constant chaos. They are being sued left and right and had to come out with their 09' bows already because they were ordered by the courts to stop selling their 08' bows. I know alot of guys who are still waiting for the bows they ordered earlier this year. That is just a company that is a little to unstable for me. Good luck! What ever you get be proud of it and good shooting.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

completepassthu said:


> I shoot a Bowtech but used to shoot Mathews. If you are wanting the smoothest drawing bow you can get go Mathews. The single cam bows draw easier. On the other hand i guess i shoot a Bowtech for several reasons. Speed, better grip, looks, and the fact that Bowtech uses modules to change draw legnth. That is a big plus for me. With a Mathews you have to change cams. Bowtech really does make what i believe to be about the highest quality bow on the market. Just go look at some bows. Martin, Parker, Pse, Darton, they are all good bows but if you look at them they are just look like a cheaper made bow. That is my opinion make up your own mind. If i were to suggest a brand it would be Bowtech, Mathews, and Hoyt in that order. Elite makes some nice bows but they are in constant chaos. They are being sued left and right and had to come out with their 09' bows already because they were ordered by the courts to stop selling their 08' bows. I know alot of guys who are still waiting for the bows they ordered earlier this year. That is just a company that is a little to unstable for me. Good luck! What ever you get be proud of it and good shooting.


Don't forget the diamond line for the single cams. Smooth draw with the bowtech mods, hard backwall, and great grip. You can't go wrong for performance and shootability with almost any of the bow companies these days.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hybrid cams are better than single track idler wheel system. Its that simple.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

whitetail99 said:


> Hybrid cams are better than single track idler wheel system. Its that simple.


And how do you come to this conclusion?


----------



## 3D2 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Shootem all*

Why limit yourself to only two brands of bow. There are now a BUNCH of top bow lines out there. Before your dump the $$$, shootem all. Find something that feels just right to you, then buy it. You can't imagine what has happened with archery development in the past ten years. And by the way....WELCOME BACK!!!


----------



## jmeyer619 (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys I appreciate all of the feed back. I guess I really didn't put so much thought into it. I think I have better head back to the range and really weigh the pro's and con's of each bow. They carry hoyt and diamond as well but everybody I have talked to have either said bowtech or mathews so I didn't bother to shoot them.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jmeyer619 said:


> Hey guys I appreciate all of the feed back. I guess I really didn't put so much thought into it. I think I have better head back to the range and really weigh the pro's and con's of each bow. They carry hoyt and diamond as well but everybody I have talked to have either said bowtech or mathews so I didn't bother to shoot them.


There are many, many bows out there that shoot as well as bowtech and mathews. just to name a few there are bear, ross, kodiak outdoors, pse, martin, browning, and parker. Shoot as many as possible and check out a couple different shops if you can. The more bows you shoot the more confident you can be that you choose the right bow for you.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT both are great bows shoot them and decide for yourself i prefere bowtech


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

Both bows have pros and cons. If your looking for speed I would lean more twards the bowtech. Bowtechs are very smooth bows with little to no handshock. In my opinion if you are looking for a hunting bow the mathews DXT is a superior bow being that its light, short, and very quiet. Mathews are not known for speed but seriously do you need 330 fps to kill a deer? Both bows will get the job done regaurdless. I would not rule out hoyt eiether personally I would take the hoyt over the bowtech but then again there is the weight issue. Hoyt makes a hell of a bow but are very heavy witch can be good in some cases and bad in others. You are going to get everyones opinion on what they think sucks and what they think is the best bow. I say get out there and try them all.


----------



## jmeyer619 (May 27, 2008)

Never even thought about an eagle bow. I'm so glad it is so early in the year. I have quite a bit of testing to do. Before work got in the way. For the first coulple of years I shot a recurve that my father gave me. Killed a few elk and then my first compound was a PSE nova. KIlled 3 bulls with it but it feels like an antique now and bows these days being so expensive I wanted to make an informed choice on a replacement.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* jmeyer619. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## jmeyer619 (May 27, 2008)

MathewsManiacXT said:


> Both bows have pros and cons. If your looking for speed I would lean more twards the bowtech. Bowtechs are very smooth bows with little to no handshock. In my opinion if you are looking for a hunting bow the mathews DXT is a superior bow being that its light, short, and very quiet. Mathews are not known for speed but seriously do you need 330 fps to kill a deer? Both bows will get the job done regaurdless. I would not rule out hoyt eiether personally I would take the hoyt over the bowtech but then again there is the weight issue. Hoyt makes a hell of a bow but are very heavy witch can be good in some cases and bad in others. You are going to get everyones opinion on what they think sucks and what they think is the best bow. I say get out there and try them all.


I will have to shoot the mathews DXT tomorrow. the little to no hand sock was the first thing that I noticed about the bowtech. Thanx for the insight


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

give them a try let us know what you think


----------



## jmeyer619 (May 27, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> There are many, many bows out there that shoot as well as bowtech and mathews. just to name a few there are bear, ross, kodiak outdoors, pse, martin, browning, and parker. Shoot as many as possible and check out a couple different shops if you can. The more bows you shoot the more confident you can be that you choose the right bow for you.



thanx for everything. I guess I jumped the gun on thinking it could only be mathews or bowtech. I've been hearing quite a bit about this site and how informative it was and how the members were always ready and willing to help you out. I will post again when I have had the chance to shoot a few different brands.


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome back to bowhunting first of all , I would also look at a ROSS if I was you ,I have a Bow Tech and a Mathews and love them both , I have shoot a ROSS and really like that bow also but I just haven't bought one yet. But if you want a Bow Tech or Mathews I would go with Mathews ,there so much smoother and more forgiving than the Bow Tech's ive shot and less maintance . I shoot a bow tech for my tournement bow and mathews for my hunting bow. But get what feels the best to you , Take a look at a ROSS though I belive you would like it .


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

It would be bowtech for me. Alot of the bowtech line will allow you to shoot 6-10 pounds less draw weight and still have more energy to the arrow. It's nice to be able to pull 55 pounds and still get 280 with a hunting arrow


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

I was in the same boat. In the last 6 months I've bought 4 different brands including the two you mentioned, and still have them all. You'll be hooked before you know it and having fun. Good Luck with your quest.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Selection ( Mathews or Bowtech)*

I have both and both shoot great. I would not only shoot them but look at what it takes to set them up or tune them. This seems to be an area that is forgotten by a few until the purchase has been made. Read articles on AT on what it takes to tune Binary cams versus a solo cam. You may also note that binary cams are more fussy about what drop away you use. Their are pros and cons with both and I would read some articles on AT to get an idea of what it takes to set each up.


----------



## Moreland (May 29, 2008)

My BowTech is nice, however, I have contacted customer service and the responses have been very short and not helpful. I am discouraged with their customer service.


----------



## GTOJake (May 7, 2008)

EricO said:


> First off, Welcome Back!
> 
> 
> 2nd if you have shot them both and still can't decide, try some others as well. There are lots of them out there, and one of those just might be the one that grabs ya.


Like an Elite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Customer Service*

As I mentioned I have a Mathews and Bowtech. I must give props to Mathews, in particular a dude named Steve. I called him to ask about setting my bow up and he was ABSOLUTELY awesome. He actually talked me through the process step by step. From adjusting came lean, cam rotation, ATA, BH...how each affects the other and what steps to do first and in what order. You could tell he belived in his product and in making his customers happy with it. Thanks Steve!!!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!:teeth::welcomesign:


----------



## woodlineoutdoor (Sep 24, 2008)

*try every thing*

i personally shoot a bowtech 101 airborne i love it. thier are a lot of great bows out thier but one that i shot after i bought my bowtech was a hoyt katera it was awesome it drawed smoth and was quiet and was pretty fast but when rember its about what you like dont rush in and buy a bow because someone else said it was a good bow


----------



## tocamco (Sep 24, 2008)

Purchased a used BowTek Tribute and fired off 3. Never fired a bow and love the feel. Looking forward to enjoying what I see you guys talking about. Thanks.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Try a Martin!*

Hunt with a Martin compound in Southern Ohio. Love it. The bow doesn't have that much to do with it (really). It's a matter of how much you practice with it and get comfortable with it. 

Remember -- deer hunting is hard!

Jack Stinson
Columbus, Ohio
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

mathews deffinetly i have shot them all bowtech,hoyt,mathews,and high country. if you want a smooth bow with a good valley i would go with a mathews, but you will lose some speed with the mathews. if you want speed i would go with high country.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

I would agree with all the other comments, try as many as you can. I have only owned 2 compound bows. 06 Diamond Rapture, and my 2008 Bowtech General. My friends shoot anything from Alpine's to PSE's. Find what you like. If all things are equal, then I would go with Bowtech. My reason, they support our troops, me included. Bowtech Bows for Soldiers Program, Taps program, etc. Matthews wouldn't give our guys the time of day when we were moblizing for Iraq in 2003/04, and we were just down the road at Ft. McCoy, WI. That is their right, and I support it. Matthews makes sweet bows. Welcome back and enjoy the sport!


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to AT. Go and shoot some more brands then narrow it down from there. You may find that one bow fits you more than the others. I've found that BowTech works best for me, though Elite comes in a close second.
Enjoy the shopping :wink:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

first off, welcome. now as for your question. both companies make great, very shootable bows. you will read hundreds or thousands of posts on here about the same subject. it is all a matter of personal preference. go shoot both and see what you like. the bowtech guys will tell you that bowtech rules and the same with mathews. dont go by what other people think. i shoot a bowtech because the mathews i liked did not come in my draw length, well now i'm glad it didn't because i love my bowtech, but that is not to say i wouldn't have felt the same the other way if things had been different. in fact i would shoot some of the other bows on the market to just to make sure you dont fall in love with something else. best of luck in your decision and happy shooting, but please remember to decide for yourself.


----------



## regionrathunter (Aug 7, 2008)

I have shot PSE for a long time up until this year. I went with the drenilin. Im very happy with the bow. The quality and the life time warranty you can not beat. The bow is very smooth drawing, quiet, and the speed is fine for hunting. I really do not see the differance in shooting a deer at 20 or 30 yards from a bow that shoots 300 or 330. I shot bowtech, mathews, PSE, Hoyt, and the diamond. I realy liked the diamond marq. especially for the price. The bow was smooth, and nice draw w a nice wall. I also liked the finish too. I ended up with the mathews drenilin mostly because i felt most comforable with shooting it. Plus I really liked the life time warranty.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

if i where u i would get a new mathews reezen 50-60 because its so fast that itsretty quick at 50


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

mathews or elite


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Hinkle72 (Mar 13, 2009)

jmeyer619 said:


> It has been about ten years since the last time I bow hunted do to work. Going to start again this year and I am having trouble choosing between mathews and bowtech. Bows are so advanced compared to what i used back then. I have shot both and still can't decide. Anybody have any advice?


I got a bowtech patriot and i love it i shot all kinds but fell in love with the bowtechs. They are a little harder to pull but really fast. My friend had a mathews and i let him shoot mine and he sold his for a bowtech tribute and he loves it.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

shoot them both some more, theres some both lines have some great stuff.


----------



## clint s (Aug 31, 2008)

I would spend time looking over many of the posts in this forum, many people have posted the problems they have with different bows, It may help you decide.


----------

